# Super Bowl



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Who's happy the Giants won and who's not? Who could care less? 

I'm happy they won. I grew in New England and never was a fan of any team there; the fan base was just too obnoxious for my liking (not to say Giants fans aren't obnoxious as well). I just could not stand to think about hearing all the "Greatest Team Ever" crap that would be all over the media. Now it's over and maybe Bill Belichick will get some sleeves for his sweatshirts.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That was the only football game that I watched all year and I went with the underdogs. Worked for me.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Baldy said:


> That was the only football game that I watched all year and I went with the underdogs. Worked for me.


You're smack in the middle of three pro teams and that's the only game you watched? Wow! Regular Bucs games on local TV are one of the things I can't wait to have again when we get back there.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Soup or what??





Couldn't have cared less...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Todd said:


> You're smack in the middle of three pro teams and that's the only game you watched? Wow! Regular Bucs games on local TV are one of the things I can't wait to have again when we get back there.


I gave up on stick and ball sports a long time ago. I am about to give up on these match box cars in NASACR too. Sprint cars is where it's at but they only come here during Speed Week. About all I care for anymore is a little shooting. :smt023


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Baldy watched more than I did.

:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I had mixed feeling about the game. I also grew up in New England, and was a Pats fan as a kid, even wearing a Pats winter coat and enduring the humiliating blowout Super Bowl defeat against the '85 Bears. I also admire the quest for perfection.

However, I think Tom Brady was a bit arrogant (maybe not so much anymore!), and I much preferred Eli Manning's humble approach to the game, so part of me is glad the Giants triumphed, even if I had to get up at 0300 to watch it happen!

I know it's hip on gun boards to run down professional sports as some sort of modern equivalent of declining Rome's "bread and circuses" or gladiatorial arena games. But I like pro sports, especially football and baseball. They show human beings at the very peak of physical ability, and I think that's admirable. Sports is also the common language of most American males, unifying men on at least one topic and making smalltalk with most regular Joes easy.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> That was the only football game that I watched all year and I went with the underdogs. Worked for me.


Me too.


----------



## sigshooter (Jan 12, 2008)

i was rooting for the pats at the beginning but when they decided to go for it on 4th and 13 when they couldve kicked a field goal instead, i kind of lost confidence in them. what a stupid call that was.

overall i was just hoping to see a good game and it definately was, with defense being the deciding factor. giants played with more enthusiasm and they won, hats off to them.

seeing bill belichick storm off the field before the game was even over really showed his true colors and at the end i was glad the giants won, but im not a fan of either.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

sigshooter said:


> i was rooting for the pats at the beginning but when they decided to go for it on 4th and 13 when they couldve kicked a field goal instead, i kind of lost confidence in them. what a stupid call that was.


I think in that situation they didn't have the confidence that their kicker could make that field goal, so if they tried and missed, the Giants were going to get the ball anyway; so why not go for it?

Bilichick is a jerk. His post game interview with Chris Myers showed what kind of a guy he is. He mumbled, gave one word answers, and was very curt. Now if he had won, it would have been an entirely different interview. It's good to see him taken down a peg or two.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Boston sports fans are already obnoxious enough...

I'm a Yankee fan, but I'm not FANATICAL about the Giants, and the Rangers, and Knicks, and the....

The whole Boston area needs an ego check...

Done.

Besides... GREAT game!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

I just wish it was the 'J-E-T-S Jets Jets Jets!!'


----------



## sigshooter (Jan 12, 2008)

Todd said:


> I think in that situation they didn't have the confidence that their kicker could make that field goal, so if they tried and missed, the Giants were going to get the ball anyway; so why not go for it?


yeah, i kind of see where your coming from. but seeing how good the giants defense was playing and how out of wind the pats offense seemed i think it was a bad choice. gostkowski made 21 out of his 24 FG attempts this season with a career long of 52 yds, they shouldve gave him a chance. i dont think it was that they werent confident in their kicker, but instead they were over confident in their offense.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

sigshooter said:


> i dont think it was that they werent confident in their kicker, but instead they were over confident in their offense.


The Pats overconfident? Couldn't be. :anim_lol:


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Gunerd said:


> I just wish it was the 'J-E-T-S Jets Jets Jets!!'


YA! Bring back Broadway Joe.:smt082


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> YA! Bring back Broadway Joe.:smt082


That would be 'Super'!


----------

